# https bei Subdomains leitet weiter



## Mythos (20. Feb. 2014)

Servus,

ich habe leider ein kleines Problem mit subdomains.
Diese erstelle ich als komplett neue Site, damit diese unabhängig voneinander sind.
Ich habe ein SSL Zertifikat eingefügt und wenn ich meine Seite per https aufrufe, leitet es an die Hauptdomain weiter.

Sprich:
http://sub.domain.com ---> http://sub.domain.com
https://sub.domain.com ---> http://www.sub.domain.com ---> http://(www.)domain.com

Anstelle einer verschlüsselten Verbindung, zeigt er in diesem Falle statt Redmine meinen Wordpress Blog an.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Wenn ja wie behebt man es?
Falls ihr Ausschnitte aus Dateien braucht, bitte einfach melden.

Grüße,
Mythos


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2014)

Du hast jede subdomain auf https umgestellt und auch ein eigenes ssl cert für sie angelegt? Denn wenn nicht, muss apache ja die hauptseite anzeigen, da es ja garkeine ssl seite für die subdomain gibt.


----------



## Mythos (21. Feb. 2014)

Servus,

jede Seite hat SSL aktiviert und per StartSSL ein gültiges Zertifikat.

Gruß,
Mythos


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2014)

Haben die seiten jeweils eine igene ip? Wenn niht, dann kommt es darauf an ob dein webbrowser sni kann, ob die rihtige seite angezeigt wird. Den klassisches ssl im apache benötigt eine igene ip pro vhost, wenn du mehrere vhosts mit ssl und nur einer ip hast, dann verwendet apache sni und dann kommt esvauf den browser an, ob die richtige seite erscheint.

Und es müssen natürliche alle sub domins ie zu einem vhost gehören sollen auch dort als vhost aliase drin stehen, sont kommt auch dieverste seite.


----------



## Mythos (22. Feb. 2014)

Also jede Seite hat die selbe IP. Bisher hatte ich subdomains mit Plesk erstellt, was ohne Probleme funktionierte (auch SSL).
Habe die Subdomains unter ISPConfig mit Hilfe eines Tutorials erstellt. Bei diesem stand, ich solle für jede Subdomain eine neue Website anlegen, also keine Subdomain.


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2014)

Ok, dann ist das soweit richtig was Du gemacht hast und wenn es in Plesk ging dann kann Dein Browser auch SNI, denn das verwendet Plesk auch.

Dann muss bei Dir also entweder ein Fehler in den ssl certs vorliegen, ein tippfehler in den domains bzw. falsche IP im DNS oder ein Installationsfehler.

Schau mal in die generierten vhost dateien der subdomains in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ ob dort die subdomain korrekt drin steht (also ohne tippfehler), ob dort die richtige IP steht und ob es dort einen port 80 und einen port 443 vhost gibt. schau auch mal ob die die vhost Datei mit .err Endung im gleichen verzeichnis gibt.


----------

